# What harley means to me



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

I wrote this for Harley in one of my soppy moments.......below the picture/poem is a poem my "outlaws" (ex hubbys parents) wrote which I thought was so sweet after Harley got excited playing with a larger dog and fell in the canal with a splosh....it just had to happen! but their poem made me laugh and shows the love they have for him and me. They wrote it because after he went in the canal within two hours he was in agony with ear infections despite me washing him and cleaning ears and teeth! I took him to the vets and he said when he went under the water got into ear canal and because of the fuel from boats bacteria and god knows what else it caused the skin to react. Despite screeming the vets down and whimpering in pain he never once tried to bite the vet he just kept licking his arm while he had the thingymagig in his ear!
He is a special dog!









We knew from the start he was just for you,
that cheeky little Cockapoo
But if he is to continue to be your pal.
Don't let him near that bloody canal.!!!
Cause dont forget we love him too
that oh so precious Cockapoo.​


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Sooo cute! Looking forward to meeting you and him tomorrow x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

thats beautiful x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That is lovely!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so sweet.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

That is as soppy as it comes ... its wonderful .... and nobody can say you aren't devoted to Harley... it made smile


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

That is a really lovely poem and Harley is a very lucky Cockapoo


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I love both poems, he is definitely a very lucky boy! xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah thats lovely Mary x x x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mary that made me teary! So sweet.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwwwww! I love it so much! beautiful words for a beautiful little boy.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thats so nice. I think you summed up what I feel about Millie too.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone, Im so glad you enjoyed my poem, along with gramps and nannys reply. I really don't know how I managed without and every word was from the heart. He is just a little puppy but somehow I think he knows that he has an important roll to fill in my sometimes oh so difficult painful life. He IS a pet but a working one and so happy to learn things new. I have just followed his direction on many of things he has been taught and just go over the top with the praise when he does something new that I think will be helpful. my little angel! a true :star:


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

thats lovely. xx


----------

